# Open firmware: reset commands (locked out of everything else)?



## michaelsanford (Oct 8, 2002)

I've got two indigo iMacs that someone seems to have locked hard-core. I can't boot from Firewire or CD.

I seem to remember there was an OF command to reflash something called NPRAM (I believe, it was a while ago). What is it, and what exactly is its function?

If you have any other workaround suggestions I'd love to hear to hear them.


----------



## gatorparrots (Oct 8, 2002)

Boot into OpenFirmware [CMD+OPT+O+F] and:

```
reset-all
bye
```


----------



## kommakazi (Oct 8, 2002)

Just a sidenote: it's NVRAM, Non-Volitile-Random-Access-Memory, which stores all these commands.


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 8, 2002)

NVRAM yeah I knew it rhymed with that thanks 

PS What is stored in NVRAM and when I issue reset-all what will happen to the system? I've only tried it on a TFT that was dead, and it was a defective motherboard so I never recovered it (replaced by Apple)...


----------



## ksv (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by michaelsanford _
> *NVRAM yeah I knew it rhymed with that thanks
> 
> PS What is stored in NVRAM and when I issue reset-all what will happen to the system? I've only tried it on a TFT that was dead, and it was a defective motherboard so I never recovered it (replaced by Apple)... *



Many perferences like time/date, display resolution and startup volume are stored in the NVRAM, but nothing important.
If reset-all doesn't work, try opening up the machine and uplug the battery. Leave it overnight with both power cable and the battery removed, and all NVRAM settings will be restored to default.


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 9, 2002)

Great thanks ksv et. al.
I'll let you know what happened after the long w'end (well it's long for we Canadians).


----------

